# Mondstoff ?



## Elfenja (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi ! Kann mir vieleicht mal jemad sagen wo dieser Mondbrunnen ist. Möchte Teufelsstoff wandeln. Dank an allen im voraus !!


----------



## Mardras (31. Oktober 2006)

schau mal hier bei den kommentaren...

http://www.buffed.de/?i=14342


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Elfenja schrieb:


> Hi ! Kann mir vieleicht mal jemad sagen wo dieser Mondbrunnen ist. Möchte Teufelsstoff wandeln. Dank an allen im voraus !!


Wie der Mann vor mir schon gessagt hat.. schau dort nach und achja.. des geht nur einmal innerhalb 7Tagen glaub ich also überleg dir was du damit machts ;-)


----------



## Ush (5. November 2006)

Es ist genau alle 4 Tage einmal möglich 2 Teufelsstoff in 1 Mondstoff umzuwandeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenheld (5. November 2006)

Ush schrieb:


> Es ist genau alle 4 Tage einmal möglich 2 Teufelsstoff in 1 Mondstoff umzuwandeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja oder so


----------



## Exodar (6. November 2006)

Mondbrunnen findest du zB in folgenden Städten:

Stormwind (im Park)
Darnassus (Tempel des Mondes)
Auberdine  (direkt vorm Gasthaus)


----------



## S0k4r (7. November 2006)

Exodar schrieb:


> Mondbrunnen findest du zB in folgenden Städten:
> 
> Stormwind (im Park)
> Darnassus (Tempel des Mondes)
> Auberdine  (direkt vorm Gasthaus)



blos blöd wenn man horde ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in Ashenvale gibts einen Mondbrunnen und ich glaube auch das gebiet heist so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist im süd-westlichen teil von Ashenvale


----------



## Meningeom (8. November 2006)

S0k4r schrieb:


> blos blöd wenn man horde ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ausserdem gibbet es einen in Silithus in der der Burg, direkt beim Horden-Flugmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man kann auch in die moonglades zum Mondstoff mach gehen.


----------



## S0k4r (8. November 2006)

hmmm... stimmt auch ^^ ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exodar (8. November 2006)

Das waren ja nur beispiele, ich selber spiele nur Allianz, deswegen kenn ich mich mit den Horden Mondbrunnen nicht so aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaudi (10. November 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  IIIIIIIHHHHH Ein Allie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

